# Anniversary



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

It is now two years since we met our LO for the first time and in April it will be two years since she moved to our home. She will be three in April too. Words cannot express how lucky we feel!  x


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's wonderful, happy anniversary   xx


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Amazing! We are coming up to our two year anniversary and words cannot express how blessed lucky etc we are to have our gorgeous boy.  How our lives have become more enriched because of him and how our life could not be the same without him.  I just couldn't bare it (most days!) because however he's been when I go in to tuck him in at night and give him a kiss before we go to bed ourselves I still just want to squeeze and wake him.  That feeling never gone!!
Hope you had just a lovely day with little lady xx
What did you guys do xx


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We went to wroxham barns as it was the first place we went together x


----------

